

Russian Duma adopts 'site blacklist' bill - bndr
http://www.rt.com/news/wikipedia-yandex-censorship-bill-936/

======
bndr
It's also interesting to note that Elena Mizulina, one of the people behind
the bill, called Wikipedia "pedophile lobbyists" after they went blank to
attract attention to this bill.

Source: Interview
[http://translate.google.com/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&...](http://translate.google.com/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&js=n&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&layout=2&eotf=1&u=http%3A%2F%2Fslon.ru%2Frussia%2Felena_mizulina_vikipediya_prikrytie_pedofilskogo_lobbi-809860.xhtml&act=url)

------
huhtenberg
> ... _the list of reasons for which the government will be allowed to shut
> down a site is now strictly defined ... (and) ... includes web pages which
> advocate suicide, substance abuse, excessively risky behavior, and child
> pornography._

Isn't this pretty much the same as they have in Australia and France?

[1]
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Internet_censorship_in_Australi...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Internet_censorship_in_Australia)

[2] <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Internet_censorship_in_France>

~~~
jscottmiller
Similar, yes, but the key distinction is that neither Australia nor France are
governed by an autocratic regime with a history of using such laws to exert
political control.

For example, let's say a group is organizing and advertising a demonstration
on a social network, and the odds are good that the protest will result in a
police crackdown. Might this be excessively risky behavior? The Kremlin's
answer would likely depend on the group, and whether the ruling party has a
political interest to clamp down.

------
forlorn
If your government shuts down the internet, shut down your government!

------
xentronium
At least, the public outrage led to the exclusion of several extremely vague
terms from the bill, like "information that might be harmful for children", so
wikipedia blackout wasn't in vain, after all.

However, this showed us, once again, how incompetent our deputies are, when it
comes to internet and technical stuff.

------
gasuns
Let the war begin! There will be a revolution by Autumn!

~~~
nine_k
Revolution's chances are slim. Brain drain will definitely accelerate.

